

Show HN: Transcription Editor - braindead_in

Audio&#x2F;video transcription tools are quite rudimentary. The audio player is separate from the editor which makes it very cumbersome cross-reference between the audio and the text.<p>Our transcription editor solves this problem. It provides the audio and a fully featured text editor on a single interface and tightly couples both of them. Jumping to any position in the audio causes the cursor to move correspondingly, and vice-versa.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;scribie.com&#x2F;tools&#x2F;transcription-editor<p>The editor is built on Ace Editor and the audio player flash or native.<p>All standard features are present. One experimental feature is text analysis. It performs a trigram match followed by a TF-IDF analysis which highlights the new terms and phrases in the transcript. Those are the most likely places for mistakes.<p>We have been using this tool for the past year and half internally and now have opened it up for everyone. Please try it out and let us know your feedback and comments.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
braindead_in
clickable - [https://scribie.com/tools/transcription-
editor](https://scribie.com/tools/transcription-editor)

------
anilgulecha
So what do you use for the actual transcription? MTurk or similar?

~~~
braindead_in
We have our own MTurk like platform, specialized for audio transcription.
Around 4500 certified transcribers right now. We have developed a 4-step
process for transcription. The first two steps are where the freelancers are
involved, the last is done in-house by a QA team. More details are here.

[http://scribie.com/blog/category/transcription-
system-2/](http://scribie.com/blog/category/transcription-system-2/)

